# Inland lake trout fishing



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Me and a buddy are going up to camp in the UP in two weeks. We do plenty of river and stream fishing for trout using spinning tackle and worms. Noticed all the tout lakes in the UP last year and would like to give some a try in hopes of getting some bigger fish. We only have shore access but will have waders. I know a lot of lakes are bottomless so we will be careful if wading. Is it worth a try from shore? Techniques? Species likely to be feeding that shallow?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 6, 2004)

This time of year I would doubt that any Lakers would be within reach of shore... They would be down as deep as O2 levels will allow..


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

will take any species of trout in the lakes, brookies, browns, rainbows? I figured any lakers would be deep at least until sept


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Check the DNR stocking reports that will give you a good start.


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

I too have wanted to go after trout from inland lakes. I have yet to catch one. I have seen one splake surfacing near the boat one
year, but that is as close as I have come. 

I hear one way is to fish in the evenings with a lantern on the bow of the boat.

What else works and at what time of year are they not very deep? I have tried spinners, small rapala husky jerks, other crank baits, and worms.

Any help would be appreciated from me too.

Thanks


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

Will you be in the Marquette area?


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope will be able to hit waters from munising to grand marais and anything above M28


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Never been there but you might check out Dutch Fred Lake.
Nice Brookies. Public access. South of Grand Marais.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Shrike said:


> Never been there but you might check out Dutch Fred Lake.
> Nice Brookies. Public access. South of Grand Marais.


Are there still brookies? I'd heard that there were more splake now, but I can't remember the source. Can you wade/fish from shore, or would you need a float tube or boat?

Thanks guys.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I checked stocking reports for dutch fred last week, i think in the last 3 years all that went in there was splake


----------

